# New Fire Relacement Is Home!



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for the information and help given on this forum.  So glad I am on extended warriety.  I should have my new fire next week.  Still sick with the flu but feel a little better knowing my new fire is on the way.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Whoot! Whoot!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geniebeanie,

Feel better!  And congratulations on the new Fire!

Betsy


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

A Fire a day keeps the flu bug...well, it doesn't do much to the flu, but it can make having it more bearable at least.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Got my return forms today,delivered by Upps.  Tomorrow should be the happy day my new kindle fire comes home.  Got excited when I saw the truck,just one more day.  Will all my stuff be on it?


----------



## alicepattinson (Jan 27, 2013)

Congratulations on your new Fire @geniebeanie
better find a good leather case and screen protector in advance. There's a bunch of goodies at MiniSuit, Amazon or Ebay. go3. Woooooot!


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Spent the afternoon downloading,saving to favorites and I am so happy to have my fire once again.  Waiting for the storm to hit tonight and will probably lose my electrity.  Going to start looking for flashlights because if I am ready maybe it will not affect me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Stay safe...

Betsy


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Enjoy your new baby.  Keep safe in the storm.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I have been happy as Onom with candy being able to play my favorite games on my fire.  I really missed cut the rope and angry birds and a number of other games.


----------

